# Diet



## Warteezy (Aug 7, 2021)

Since I was just reading the chat box this brings me to a new discussion. Diet some dudes don't have a lot of money to eat right and by means you don't need a lot of money to eat a lot of calories what are some recipes you guys have where a dude can eat 5,000 to 10,000 calories a day? To be honest idk know any my dishes I eat usually 720 per plate


----------



## Trump (Aug 7, 2021)

Ground beef, olive oil, beef stock rice, veg


----------



## Warteezy (Aug 7, 2021)

Trump said:


> Ground beef, olive oil, beef stock rice, veg


You mix that all together?


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2021)

Rice, oats, potatoes are cheap carb sources, especially when you buy in bulk.

Same for chicken, ground beef, cans of tuna, eggs, and milk for protein sources. Use diffent spices on the beef and chicken to jazz it up a bit.

Go with the least expensive fruits and veggies, which usually are the ones in season. Try to get a wide variety though.

I know these aren't recipes, but often it's just simply slapping a protein, a carb, and a veggie on a plate.

Although a simple one my wife does... Ground beef or chicken, jar of salsa, and rice mixed together. It's pretty good.....and simple.


----------



## Trump (Aug 7, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> You mix that all together?


Yes goes down easy, I like a bit of line, ginger, chilli and coriander in there for flavour x x


----------



## Warteezy (Aug 7, 2021)

Trump said:


> Yes goes down easy, I like a bit of line, ginger, chilli and coriander in there for flavour x x


This guy is hilarious


----------



## Warteezy (Aug 7, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Rice, oats, potatoes are cheap carb sources, especially when you buy in bulk.
> 
> Same for chicken, ground beef, cans of tuna, eggs, and milk for protein sources. Use diffent spices on the beef and chicken to jazz it up a bit.
> 
> ...


Oatmeal has carbs?


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> Oatmeal has carbs?


Yup, mostly carbs, predominantly glucose, and trace fats and protein.

Here's one dry cup of oats...


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2021)

Also add pancakes and pasta as cheap carb sources.


----------



## Warteezy (Aug 7, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Also add pancakes and pasta as cheap carb sources.


I read the chit u said in this chit box my own common sense and this site has help tremendously, I can't eat pancakes for some odd reason


----------



## Warteezy (Aug 7, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> I read the chit u said in this chit box my own common sense and this site has help tremendously, I can't eat pancakes for some odd reason


Didn't know oatmeal could bulk you up to me it's like soup 🍲


----------



## Trump (Aug 7, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> This guy is hilarious


Why is it hilarious??


----------



## Warteezy (Aug 7, 2021)

Trump said:


> Why is it hilarious??


Nothing I thought you were joking like you put chicken in a blender


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> Nothing I thought you were joking like you put chicken in a blender


Don't laugh... People do.


----------



## Trump (Aug 7, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> Nothing I thought you were joking like you put chicken in a blender


Ground Mince fried in a pan in olive oil add beef stock, ginger lime, chilli, coriander and serve over rice or cook the rice in it either way works


----------



## Trump (Aug 7, 2021)

Salmon rice and veg, high calorie and you will be hungry within the hour


----------



## Warteezy (Aug 7, 2021)

Trump said:


> Ground Mince fried in a pan in olive oil add beef stock, ginger lime, chilli, coriander and serve over rice or cook the rice in it either way works


Sounds good I'm in a bulking phase right now too I'm trying to hit atleast 3,000 calories a day without feeling nauseous and work my way up carbs are doing it, it seems like if I don't viciously kill my gains im getting mass by the day and I have pictures to prove it too I gain insanely fast with discipline I could get bigger faster


----------



## Trump (Aug 7, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> Sounds good I'm in a building phase right now too I'm trying to hit atleast 3,000 calories a day without feeling nauseous and work my way up


That meal is delicious I can make a pan of that and eat it for one of my meals every day for a week x


----------



## Trump (Aug 7, 2021)

Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches pre workout adds a nice lump of cals and is perfectl preworkout meal


----------



## Warteezy (Aug 7, 2021)

Trump said:


> That meal is delicious I can make a pan of that and eat it for one of my meals every day for a week x


That's one thing about bodybuilding you need to eat the same shit for awhile


----------



## Warteezy (Aug 7, 2021)

Trump said:


> Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches pre workout adds a nice lump of cals and is perfectl preworkout meal


Ahh ion mess with da process bullshit id rather eat a banana and das it


----------



## Trump (Aug 7, 2021)

You don’t really that can freeze I just enjoy it so much doesn’t bother me eating I. Once a day. Same with fish and rice


----------



## Warteezy (Aug 7, 2021)

Trump said:


> You don’t really that can freeze I just enjoy it so much doesn’t bother me eating I. Once a day. Same with fish and rice


Fish is one of the cleanest animals you could eat also high in protein


----------



## Trump (Aug 7, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> Ahh ion mess with da process bullshit id rather eat a banana and das it


What’s processed there??


----------



## Warteezy (Aug 7, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> Fish is one of the cleanest animals you could eat also high in protein





Trump said:


> What’s processed there??


Peanut butter and jelly is process the peanut butter is just smashed peanuts and oil


----------



## Trump (Aug 7, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> Peanut butter and jelly is process the peanut butter is just smashed peanuts and oil


You can get them both natural, there’s is nothing processed about smashing peanuta with oil


----------



## Warteezy (Aug 7, 2021)

Trump said:


> You can get them both natural, there’s is nothing processed about smashing peanuta with oil


Shit I didn't know but I still wouldn't eat peanut butter and jelly as Pre workout


----------



## Trump (Aug 7, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> Shit I didn't know but I still wouldn't eat peanut butter and jelly as Pre workout


Your losing out


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> Ahh ion mess with da process bullshit id rather eat a banana and das it


If you didn't pick the fruit from the tree yourself, or kill and eat the animal raw yourself, EVERYTHING is processed to one degree or another. 

I think you mean processed junk food.


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> Sounds good I'm in a bulking phase right now too I'm trying to hit atleast 3,000 calories a day without feeling nauseous and work my way up carbs are doing it, it seems like if I don't viciously kill my gains im getting mass by the day and I have pictures to prove it too I gain insanely fast with discipline I could get bigger faster


If you can gain "insanely fast", a large portion of that is fat and/or water. You can only gain lean tissue so quickly, so be careful.


----------



## Warteezy (Aug 7, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If you can gain "insanely fast", a large portion of that is fat and/or water. You can only gain lean tissue so quickly, so be careful.


It's pretty lean muscle and I'm not on steroids, I don't even know how to take steroids but will probably like to know how


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> It's pretty lean muscle and I'm not on steroids, I don't even know how to take steroids but will probably like to know how


Take this visual...

Say you gain 15 lbs, you think it's all muscle.... Go to the grocery store and look at 15 lbs of boneless skinless chicken breast, or cod fish.

That's a TON of meat.

Now look at your body. Did you really put all that weight into the muscles, because if you did you'd be fukkin jakked!!!


----------



## Trump (Aug 7, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Take this visual...
> 
> Say you gain 15 lbs, you think it's all muscle.... Go to the grocery store and look at 15 lbs of boneless skinless chicken breast, or cod fish.
> 
> ...


I have gained approx 10lb in over 2 years, actually just looked back and it’s 3 years


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2021)

Trump said:


> I have gained approx 10lb in over 2 years


I'm about 18 lbs in 2 years, but I started off small.


----------



## Warteezy (Aug 7, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Take this visual...
> 
> Say you gain 15 lbs, you think it's all muscle.... Go to the grocery store and look at 15 lbs of boneless skinless chicken breast, or cod fish.
> 
> ...


I went to a bodybuilding clinic in my early teens I ran 3% body fat at like 14 and was 160 so all muscle I guess I build muscle extremely fast its just my habits can kill my gains just as fast but I could be wrong though, ion think it's hard solid muscle for my new gains its just lean gain I'm quite skinny though


----------



## Warteezy (Aug 7, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm about 18 lbs in 2 years, but I started off small.


How do you take steroids though can you take them by itself I heard it makes you not get up and be infertile


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> ... in my early teens I ran 3% body fat at like 14 and was 160 so all muscle...


Sorry, but you weren't. You would've been on the verge of death, probably taken from your home for child abuse and thrown in a hospital, maybe even have stunted growth from fukkin up puberty.


----------



## Warteezy (Aug 7, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Sorry, but you weren't. You would've been on the verge of death, probably taken from your home for child abuse and thrown in a hospital, maybe even have stunted growth from fukkin up puberty.


I wasn't trying to get big I was a athlete dude they said I was healthy because they were the doctors lol


----------



## Warteezy (Aug 7, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Sorry, but you weren't. You would've been on the verge of death, probably taken from your home for child abuse and thrown in a hospital, maybe even have stunted growth from fukkin up puberty.


I really ain't like it I felt tired all the time and was constantly sleeping I got in the right diet now I'm older and I feel a lot better I don't know if it was that or waking up every day 5 days a week at 5-7 A.M.


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> I wasn't trying to get big I was a athlete dude they said I was healthy because they were the doctors lol


I'm sure you were lean, but at 3% athletics is NOT happening. Walking is a struggle, brain fog is ever present, no energy to do anything athletic.

I just don't want people to think you sound silly when you tell them 3%. People on the olympia stage are like 4-5%, and they say it feels like death. And that can only be maintained for an incredibly short amount of time.


----------



## Warteezy (Aug 7, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm sure you were lean, but at 3% athletics is NOT happening. Walking is a struggle, brain fog is ever present, no energy to do anything athletic.
> 
> I just don't want people to think you sound silly when you tell them 3%. People on the olympia stage are like 4-5%, and they say it feels like death. And that can only be maintained for an incredibly short amount of time.


I got used to it you know how much the basketball coach made us train and shit I really couldn't gain any muscle though as a teenager idk whya


----------



## Warteezy (Aug 7, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> I got used to it you know how much the basketball coach made us train and shit I really couldn't gain any muscle though as a teenager idk whya


I knew something was strange when my brother girlfriend seen when they kept checking I didn't know that was good or something they checked 3 times she said I would have a lot of hater later


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 7, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm sure you were lean, but at 3% athletics is NOT happening. Walking is a struggle, brain fog is ever present, no energy to do anything athletic.
> 
> I just don't want people to think you sound silly when you tell them 3%. People on the olympia stage are like 4-5%, and they say it feels like death. And that can only be maintained for an incredibly short amount of time.


I get to 6% 7% bf and feel great like that .. It’s just very hard to maintain that all year even though I have done it before many times


----------



## Send0 (Aug 7, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> I went to a bodybuilding clinic in my early teens I ran 3% body fat at like 14 and was 160 so all muscle I guess I build muscle extremely fast its just my habits can kill my gains just as fast but I could be wrong though, ion think it's hard solid muscle for my new gains its just lean gain I'm quite skinny though


You would be dying at 3% body fat... Literally, as in you would start experiencing organ failure.


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 7, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If you can gain "insanely fast", a large portion of that is fat and/or water. You can only gain lean tissue so quickly, so be careful.


Ever seen a claimed maximum specific rate? I haven't.


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Ever seen a claimed maximum specific rate? I haven't.


No, but I think it's safe to assume that there is definitely a limit. I guess that leaves "insanely fast" up to interpretation, since he wasn't specific as to his rate. 

I should've asked what he meant by that.


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 7, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Ever seen a claimed maximum specific rate? I haven't.


This is about as fast as I ever made progress.  203 - 233 in one semester of college.


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> This is about as fast as I ever made progress.  203 - 233 in one semester of college.


That's a big freakin change!!!


----------



## Send0 (Aug 7, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> This is about as fast as I ever made progress.  203 - 233 in one semester of college.


Looks like lean tissue, but I imagine there's a lot of glycogen/water being stored in the muscle too 

I'm just curious, how long after the blast were the 233lb pictures taken?


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Looks like lean tissue, but I imagine there's a lot of glycogen/water being stored in the muscle too
> 
> I'm just curious, how long after the blast were the 233lb pictures taken?


Honestly, probably not a whole lot of water and glycogen being that I bulked to 245-250 for the first part of the semester then cut back to 233. Ran Test/tbol the entire semester. And metribolone for 3wks towards the beginning of the cycle. 

I can't remember when the pics were taken, it was 11yrs ago


----------



## Send0 (Aug 7, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Honestly, probably not a whole lot of water and glycogen being that I bulked to 245-250 for the first part of the semester then cut back to 233. Ran Test/tbol the entire semester. And metribolone for 3wks towards the beginning of the cycle.
> 
> I can't remember when the pics were taken, it was 11yrs ago


Damn, that would've been impressive even with water retention, but now my jaw is just on the floor.

Damn impressive... wish I had the same hyper responsiveness to compounds.


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 7, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> This is about as fast as I ever made progress.  203 - 233 in one semester of college.


Dang. That’s nuts. I only gained 25 dirty bulking and I bloofed up a bit too.

I am wasting my time right now by not eating enough, but have zero appetite. I’m gonna really start trying to eat more this week regardless. I want to start gaining size again.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 7, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> Nothing I thought you were joking like you put chicken in a blender


You must not cook (or have any solid experience with food or in the kitchen). I don't mean that as an insult, a lot of people don't. What he was describing is a perfectly delicious soup with an Asian flair. Sometimes, just eating beef or chicken gets really boring, but if you always have chicken stock, beef stock, and an assortment of spices, maybe some frozen spinach or other vegetables, you can whip up a Bitchin soup really easily that will blow your mind.

It's good that you're asking these questions, because eating and nutrition are Right up there with actual lifting in their importance for your body, maybe even higher. Knowing how to make your food interesting, will go along way to keeping you on track

Cream of rice is another really expensive, nutritious, and high carb item. You can mix it with a couple scoops of protein powder for a sweet version, or, you can put a couple tablespoons of butter and six lightly fried eggs in it, stir it all up with some salt and fresh cracked pepper, and you have a killer breakfast.
Cream of rice is another really expensive, nutritious, and high carb item. You can mix it with a couple scoops of protein powder for a sweet version, or, you can put a couple tablespoons of butter and six lightly fried eggs in it, stirred all up with some salt and fresh cracked pepper, and you have a killer breakfast.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 7, 2021)

I have no earthly idea why it just doubled up the last paragraph of my post!

anyway, with a little bit of learning, you could actually stick on your diet, hit all of your macros, and really enjoy the food that you eat.

There are quite a few of us in here that have either been chefs, are currently chefs, or just have a lot of experience either in the restaurant industry or in the kitchen in general. Always happy to help if you have any questions.


----------



## RoidKings (Aug 7, 2021)

LOL, this thread! Legit not sure if this dude is trolling


----------



## Warteezy (Aug 9, 2021)

RoidKings said:


> LOL, this thread! Legit not sure if this dude is trolling


No if you see, type in 
2021 teenagers in Google you'd be surprised dudes don't eat or don't know how to eat


----------



## MrBafner (Aug 9, 2021)

Poor mans diet

Skim Milk
Tinned Tuna -no brand tin
Mince Meat
Silverside / Corned Beef
Pasta (seen people eat rice pasta)


----------



## IsaacRobertson (Aug 9, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> Since I was just reading the chat box this brings me to a new discussion. Diet some dudes don't have a lot of money to eat right and by means you don't need a lot of money to eat a lot of calories what are some recipes you guys have where a dude can eat 5,000 to 10,000 calories a day? To be honest idk know any my dishes I eat usually 720 per plate


Fried bacon with a ribeye steak, both topped with fried eggs
-8 raw beef patties on an onion bun with a pile of cheese and 10 pieces of bacon stacked up like a stadium tower
-A skillet filled only with ribeyes that's eaten in one sitting


----------



## flenser (Aug 9, 2021)

Damn, I'm sitting here at work gnawing on a protein bar since I didn't bring any food with me. Now I'm reading all these recipes I could have made in 10 minutes before I left the house.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 9, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> Poor mans diet
> 
> Skim Milk
> Tinned Tuna -no brand tin
> ...


Pretty damn close to my diet when I was 19-23 years old 😂


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 7, 2022)

What I had yesterday and today for lunch
Russian dishes — very tasty 
I added protein like hummus and vegan cheese and also walnuts.


----------



## ajd1117 (Jun 1, 2022)

Warteezy said:


> Didn't know oatmeal could bulk you up to me it's like soup 🍲


I eat 1/2 cup - 3/4 cup of oats every single morning. Great source of cars , protein and it’s also scientifically proven to lower cholesterol


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 1, 2022)

ajd1117 said:


> I eat 1/2 cup - 3/4 cup of oats every single morning. Great source of cars , protein and it’s also scientifically proven to lower cholesterol


No they’re not a good source of protein. It’s an incomplete protein. You’re not repairing muscle from oatmeal. 
Are just writing what you read on a Quaker Oats box?


----------



## CJ (Jun 1, 2022)

ajd1117 said:


> I eat 1/2 cup - 3/4 cup of oats every single morning. Great source of cars , protein and it’s also scientifically proven to lower cholesterol


Oats are pretty low in lysine, one of the essential amino acids.

My gf is a vegetarian, so I have her mix some oat powder or oat milk with her pea protein (decent source of lysine) to fill in the missing piece of the puzzle.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> Oats are pretty low in lysine, one of the essential amino acids.
> 
> My gf is a vegetarian, so I have her mix some oat powder or oat milk with her pea protein (decent source of lysine) to fill in the missing piece of the puzzle.


Have her try Humapro I’m an unofficial shill for it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Have her try Humapro I’m an unofficial shill for it.


Oh shit, it's vegan friendly. I may have to get her some. 

She's a real pain in the ass with some of this shit!!!  🤣


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Have her try Humapro I’m an unofficial shill for it.


I saw you mention that last night. I tried pulling it up but my service here sucks. It looks like a combo of eaa and bcaa but I couldn't get the label to blow up where I could read it. Is it an intra workout, protein powder or what?


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 1, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I saw you mention that last night. I tried pulling it up but my service here sucks. It looks like a combo of eaa and bcaa but I couldn't get the label to blow up where I could read it. Is it an intra workout, protein powder or what?


I use it as a protein source.


----------

